# Evaluating adult vs pup



## Kmstadt (Dec 28, 2018)

My current girl is retiring soon so I need to begin training my next. I raised her from a pup and had no issues with her at all. I have the opportunity to go visit a couple of shepherds at Godwins German shepherds in Godwin this weekend. One is a 4 month, one is 7 months. Pricing is 1k, and 1.3k (which seemed a bit low for their looks). I have several more questions to ask the breeder prior to making the drive there, but I was wondering if any of you have adopted a young adult to begin training with. Pros of no potty or crate training, cons of having to trust that someone has done early socialization properly. I’ve raised several shepherd pups, all with no issue. Another Breeder I’m looking into is Von Warfenburg in linden TN. Their pups are all stunning and they are vet techs.


----------



## Kmstadt (Dec 28, 2018)

Additionally, she is to be trained to block in a crowd, provide counter balance, assist my exit of buildings, bring my medication to me when I have certain symptoms, alert to said illness, and open/close doors when needed.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A young adult will give you a clearer picture of what their temperament is. Training will depend on what they've done with the dog for the last 7mos, but you're looking for a certain temperament and a dog that's capable of some specific tasks that you're going to want to focus a little more on the knowledge and skill of the breeder then what the dogs look like. When you're looking for a dog for a purpose, I want to see a verifiable track record of dogs serving that purpose.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I would prefer a puppy since you can control it’s upbringing. It is important for a service dog to be exposed to many different things early on.


----------

